# Digital Camera Recommendations?



## severine (Feb 20, 2004)

I figured since there were so many photo enthusiasts here, this would be the perfect place to pose this question!  Currently I have a Sony Cybershot DSC-S50, 2.1 Megapixels, 6X Digital Zoom.  The camera is about 3 years old.  It wasn't a cheap model at the time we purchased it (I believe it was around $700), but it's slow to take pictures and not exactly portable.  It's a little heavy and big for bringing skiing, although I have brought it hiking because it's smaller/lighter than my SLR Minolta Maxxum 300si film camera (which is about 7 years old).  To be honest, I don't use our digital camera all that much because of the long delay between when you press on the shutter button and when it actually takes the photo versus nearly instantaneous on the SLR film camera, as well as a constant tendency for the Cybershot to give all subjects red eye, even if the red eye flash is selected.  (It also needs very good lighting already available to take a good photo...otherwise the flash that's built into it either washes everything out and gives it red eye or barely illuminates enough to take a shot...)
Any recommendations for smaller/not very expensive digital cameras that you may be using?  The technology has certainly advanced since we purchased the Cybershot, so I know picture quality has improved.  But I also can't really afford to keep shelling out $700 for a camera every few years, either.  What have your experiences been?


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a Kodak Easyshare with 3.1 megapixel and zoom.  I paid about $250 for it about a year and a half ago.   I was not really sold on digital cameras until I got this one.  I mostly take outdoors photos and I think the resolution is perfect for the shots I take.  The camera itself is easy to use and has plenty of features for all types of photography.   I do need to get a hard case for it though.  Bouncing around in my backpack can not be good for it.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been using a Canon Powershot S230 for a year now, and love it. It takes excellent pictures, the battery is strong and lasts a long time (though it's proprietary so buy a spare to keep in a pocket), and best of all, it's tiny.

There's a 4 megapixel version out now that sli74 on the VFTT and AMC boards has. I've played with it and it's even better than mine (not just the resolution).

Feel free to browse my photo album. Each picture identifies which camera it was taken with.


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 20, 2004)

From what I've seen, Canon, Nikon, Olympus, and Sony have the best image quality. Great image quality doesn't always mean the most mega-pixels. My favorite site for camera reviews is www.stevesdigicams.com. Another popular site is www.dpreview.com.


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> From what I've seen, Canon, Nikon, Olympus, and Sony have the best image quality. Great image quality doesn't always mean the most mega-pixels. My favorite site for camera reviews is www.stevesdigicams.com. Another popular site is www.dpreview.com.



That brings up another issue I was wondering about, actually.  On Steve's Digicams website, there is a section for reviews of weather resistant/waterproof digital cameras.  Has anybody used one of these before?  Are they worth the extra money?  Or would something like the Canon elphs, etc be sufficient, in spite of the risk of getting them wet?  Have any of you fallen on the slopes with your camera on you or dropped it in the snow, and was the camera alright afterwards?

And I'm not surprised about the manufacturers listed as the best image quality.  Nikon and Olympus also are two of the better manufacturers when it comes to SLR film cameras as well...


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 20, 2004)

For a number of years I've skied with my digital camera in a bag that cost $35 or less. I used to own a swivel lense Agfa camera and I fell on it several times. Now I own a Canon G5 that I skied with at Sugarbush earlier in the season. It was snowing hard and it did get quite wet, but never faltered.


----------



## skijay (Feb 21, 2004)

I have a Sony DSC-P31 (Cybershot Line).  I am not sure if it is a US destined model or not.  It is small and light weight with 2 mega pixels 3x zoom.  I like it as the batteries (Sony Stamina rechargeable) last a long, long time.  I have had it for 1 year and the cost was $200.  

It fits in my coat pocket and even in cold temps the batteries allow the camera to work.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> I have a Sony DSC-P31 (Cybershot Line).  I am not sure if it is a US destined model or not.  It is small and light weight with 2 mega pixels 3x zoom.  I like it as the batteries (Sony Stamina rechargeable) last a long, long time.  I have had it for 1 year and the cost was $200.
> 
> It fits in my coat pocket and even in cold temps the batteries allow the camera to work.



I'm actually trying to get away from 2.1 megapixels, as the camera I have now is that and it doesn't take nearly as good of pictures as my father-in-law's digital camera does (even though his is much cheaper) because his is a 4 megapixel camera.  Thanks for the suggestion though... (I will add that I have never changed the battery in my Sony Cybershot since purchased over 3 years ago.  The infolithium battery that it came with seems to last pretty long between charges, as well...)

I'm leaning toward the Canon Elph series...but before I can decide, I need to sell my old camera first.  Anybody interested in a lightly used Sony Cybershot? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hiroto (Mar 11, 2005)

What is a good digital camera for skiing?  I have
Canon S400 which has pretty good reputation and
I like the picture quality.  But when it comes to
taking picture of anything moving, the response time
is horrible and I'm never able to snap the right
moment.  How is your experience with your digital 
camera in this regard?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 11, 2005)

The delay on taking the picture is easily the most annoying thing, but you can't really get away from it. One solution, if you've got the software, is to take pictures of moving subjects as a vidoe, then freeze-frame and extract the shot you want. It takes some work, and you end up filling your memory card with short clips, but it works, and increases your chance of catching something good. I don't have any specialized program for doing it, and basically just take a screenprint of the video, then play with that. Not the greatest results, but enough for proof of concept, anyway.
For picking out a camera, go with pixels and optical zoom. Everything else is the same across cameras. Price on those two things first, then select on size and button configuration. Imagine trying to operate the buttons with gloves on- you'll still be taking your gloves off, but cold fingers are clumsy fingers, so big buttons are a plus.
Most of the cameras are pretty durable- paying the extra for water/weatherproof is probably unnecessary. Ease of use is up to you. I haven't had any trouble with using the usb cable and swapping out rechargeable batteries.
No specific model recommendations, since they're all basically the same- go with resolution and optical zoom first and foremost. And don't buy the 4 meg camera for $100. Up to a certain point, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 11, 2005)

www.dpreview.com is the best website for reviews and recommendations.  I got my canon powershot s60 based on what I learned from that site and they were right on the money.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 11, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> The delay on taking the picture is easily the most annoying thing, but you can't really get away from it.



Really?  That would be disappointment.  I can
easily capture a movie frame off my DV camcorder
using iMove but the problem is that resolution is
much much lower than digital camera and movie mode
in a digital came is pretty low res too.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> www.dpreview.com is the best website for reviews and recommendations.  I got my canon powershot s60 based on what I learned from that site and they were right on the money.



That is a pretty good site.  Thanks.  I found a very
good description of the issue:

http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Camera_System/Lag_Time_01.htm

They provide very detailed "Timing" information on
each camera they review such as:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canonsd300/page4.asp

This would be very helpful in finding the next
camera to purchase.  I even came across one
camera which claims "0.01 second shutter lag":

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/pentaxs5i/

This could be a very good candidate for my next
camera.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.dpreview.com/gallery/?gallery=pentaxs5i_samples/

Sample photo isn't too shabby.  Nice dimensions.  Less expensive than I thought it would be for a tiny 5.0.  You need to get a big flash card for that, especially if you want to store a lot of max quality pictures.  I'd recommend making an investment and going for a 512mb card.  Riverc0il takes some real sweet pictures.  He may be able to put you in the right direction as well.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 11, 2005)

this is a nice site too. great resource for battery info. I brought the Mahia charger and Powerex 2300 NIMH from Thomas Dist. excellent purchase decision. http://www.imaging-resource.com/

I looked hard at the pentax Optio 43WR for its (relative)lightweight and its JIS 5 waterproof rating..when I looked further though, I saw that this extra waterproofness/robustness didn't include any additional cold-weather performance, which I also value (for all these sub $300-400 digitals the factory spec min op temp is 32F) In the end I opted not to spend the extra $ and chose instead the Canon A95 (300 US) that thus far has performed very well. I did have some condensation on my last hike, but in all fairness I was carrying it unprotected in the humid front pocket of my fleece. I'm not exactly sure how to solve this...I'm looking a lightwieght pouch, but the culpritt seems to be the transition from warm pocket to cold use. C


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 14, 2005)

I think a Nikon Coolpix 4200 is a great choice. Bought one for my son at Best Buy for $299. He takes it snowboarding...works great. 

http://www.epinions.com/pr-Nikon_CoolPix_4200_Digital_Camera/display_~reviews


----------

